# chicken with "dire rear"



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

One of the chickens has "dire rear" I am a bit concerned about her... hadn't noticed a loose stool previously but did today... any words of wisdom would be helpful 

thanks


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Is it hot out where you are? If so they are probubly drinking more water and that will cause loose stools. Also iceberg lettuce will cause loose stools.


----------



## thespiralandthelotus (Jul 21, 2012)

Increadef waterintake, lettuce, cucumber, watermelon and worms (intestinal not the ones she pecks at in your garden☺) can all cause loose stools.


----------



## Shalva (Jun 21, 2012)

thanks these chickens are still quite young and the one with diarrhea found herself some big worms and crickets yesterday so that could be it... thanks


----------

